# Got my Seattle Ring tickets!



## macgeek2005

Yesterday afternoon I received a gorgeous, large envelope in the mail with full-cover art on both sides, that said "Your Ring tickets are enclosed" on the front! 

The tickets and brochures inside were equally beautiful. I've attached a picture.

Anyone else got their tickets yet, or getting excited for August?


----------



## ahammel

[is consumed with jealousy]


----------



## bigshot

I attended the Ring in English in Seattle back when Glynn Ross was in charge. I was lucky enough to attend perhaps the best cycle they ever had. The Brunnhilde became ill and dropped out and the only one in the world who knew the part in English at short notice was Rita Hunter. Rita Hunter and Alberto Remedios! What a team!

Seattle is a beautiful city and the Seattle Opera had all sorts of fun events... lectures, parties, backstage tours, etc. One of the highlights of my life.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Wow, they are gorgeous indeed. Very excited for you. I hope to catch a few installations of the NY Met Opera Ring.

I had a good mail day this week too. Since I ordered tickets from the Opera Comique for a trip a few years ago, they've been sending me their plush, coffee-table-quality season catalog. They other day the _Saison 13/14_ catalog arrived addressed to Monsieur Cavaradossi, return address Salle Favert, Paris - cheerfully accompanied by my IRS refund check.


----------

